# MMATS MEQ-7 & CX612Pro (anyone use them?)



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wanting to see if anyone is using or has used either of these pieces and has first hand experience with them? I'd like to know if they offer enough tuning vs other dsp (h701, h800, JL vxi amps) or are other options better?

My setup includes horns up front, midbass in front doors, and single sub.

MEQ-7: seven band eq with subwoofer output level control
CX612pro: crossover


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes! The xover is chinesse, but sound better(stereo separation) than Zapco and without noise. They forgot to band pass the midbass. Also all covers slopes are 12db, not too good.
The preamp works +/- not great, but have subsonic filters. 
Advice! Buy a DSP.


----------



## rikflaxman (Jul 14, 2019)

Really Nice!


----------



## rikflaxman (Jul 14, 2019)

Who can pick out for me the best product from the list provided in this site?
https://11must.com/best-clamp-meters/


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

rikflaxman said:


> Who can pick out for me the best product from the list provided in this site?
> https://11must.com/best-clamp-meters/


Are you joking?

Sorry man, but I need to call you out.
You've just signed up to DIYMA, and you are responding with multiple replies per thread.
None of which are remotely helpful (or even on topic).


----------

